# My Little Lang Seasoning Pics



## shooterrick (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a few pics of my seasoning the Lang 48. Used Lump Oak Charcoal and Chunk Cured Hickory. Used the chunk hickory because all I could get hold of until i have room to store wood later this month. This was a 5 hr season but wish I had time for 6-8 hr run. Will cook for just wife and self next time out so it will have good season before anyone else knows.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Attachment 8131 Attachment 8132
Attachment 8133 Attachment 8134
Attachment 8135


----------



## desertlites (Mar 2, 2008)

did u wash it out first Rick or let the oils baste in there?looks good.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 2, 2008)

Cleaned well inside and out prior to spraying about 2 cans of pam all inside surfaces and grates.  Built small fire about 225 degrees for one hour and raised temp to 350 for one hr.  brought back down to 225 for remainder of time for 3 hrs. total of 5.  Closed fire box dampers and left stack open till fire finished.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice smoker ShooterRick!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 3, 2008)

Lookin good rick.  Is there anyway to make those pics a bit bigger?  I cant really get a close look.

Thanks.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 3, 2008)

hopefully better pics. Sorry just click to enlarge.
Attachment 8136 Attachment 8137 Attachment 8138
Attachment 8139 Attachment 8140


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 3, 2008)

That be one cool new toy you got there!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice LANG..wishin' I had one!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 3, 2008)

Much better, thanks for the enlargements...Great looking smoker you got there...now its all seasoned and ready to roll.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice lookin rig ya got!  I bet its a joy to use!


----------



## oc-ken (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Rick,

how do you like the grate in the fire box? One of the guys in my fire co. has a mobile 60 and the grate he has is not the same style. it seams to be much nicer!


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 3, 2008)

Seems ok.  Its a heavy gauge expended metal but not the thin stuff you see used on trailer floors ect.  This stuff is pretty ridgid i think.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 4, 2008)

looks great Rick:-)  Bet your anxious to fill her up with food---I mean the smoker!!!!!!

Steve


----------



## cman95 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks real good Rick. Keep us posted with your first Q!!


----------



## kookie (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn nice looking smoker...................Nice rig...........


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm jealous!


----------



## dobdabom (Mar 20, 2008)

edited for email.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok the cure is done and new house is bought.  Wife wants new paint inside (just painted and she doesnt like color) so I lined up a few people to paint if I cook.  Will include pics in one week of the first real deal.  I hate to paint but love to smoke.


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 21, 2008)

Beautiful smoker Rick , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , I wish they were closer to me .... I'd have one in my yard as well ...congrats .


----------

